# Reptiles seized from Bendigo house



## News Bot (Dec 15, 2009)

*Published On:* 15-Dec-09 01:18 PM
*Source:* ABC News

The Department of Sustainability and Environment (DSE) has seized seven reptiles from a Bendigo house.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## bfg23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sucked in.

I love reading this type of stuff.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 15, 2009)

I laughed whjen i read this in the paper. The tone of it was so dark lol. Like the guys gana cop anything anyway. He is facing up to so many years in prison, some massive fine, and then at the end the epa says they dont take these sort of things lightly.......... Yeah lol, what ever


----------



## Holylemon (Dec 15, 2009)

Ha ha i agree with Brown Hair


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 15, 2009)

I hope this person wasn't a bogan!  8)


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 15, 2009)

bet u he **** scared of the epa now with the punishment he's getting, probably just a slap on the wrist or something.


WIll


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 15, 2009)

Funny stuff, the animals seized were bluetongues.


----------



## euphorion (Dec 15, 2009)

bet he's shaking in his booties


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 15, 2009)

And some were released nearby, hopefully they researched that one properly


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 15, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> And some were released nearby, hopefully they researched that one properly


 lol true. You can just see him going back and picking them up again


----------



## JasonL (Dec 15, 2009)

The problem isn't so much that a guy got busted for poaching common reptiles, it's that the media actually thought it was worth publishing.... I wonder how they found out eh?


----------



## herptrader (Dec 15, 2009)

I read this in the paper (Melbourne Herald-Sun) and it sounds like he had a couple of blue tongues, a couple of shingle backs and a beardy.

Most of the animals were released to the wild.

A gazillion dollar fine and 30+ years in jail is too good for this (bogun) guy I say - bring back the death penalty!

It all seemed a bit over the top really. The DSE could have made the same point far more effectively without all the fire and brimstone!


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 15, 2009)

It said he also had a sand monitor.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Dec 15, 2009)

intresting, but it has a side benifet, in scaring off other bogans from doing the same, even if its just one blue tounge, its still a wlid animal and if it was found in the wild thats were it should stay!. 

in puglishing something like that in the news papper it sends a message to the masses that the DSE and EPA are serisous about this sort of thing, 

good on 'em i says


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 16, 2009)

Breath brown_hair breath, in and out, in and out


----------



## Colin (Dec 16, 2009)

JasonL said:


> The problem isn't so much that a guy got busted for poaching common reptiles, it's that the media actually thought it was worth publishing.... I wonder how they found out eh?



thats what I was thinking jason.. why was the media involved with this?? the person in question probably wasnt aware you even needed a licence to keep reptiles and probably not aware you cant just "take them" from the wild.. maybe it would be better to take the reptiles (as they were held illegally) and offer the guy some information about reptile keeping requirements and management along with the licencing information etc.. rather than "just fine him" and crucify him in public.. I firmly believe that education is the key and people should be made aware and informed. 

people with a genuine interest in reptiles should be encouraged, nurtured and given good advice and information instead of beaten over the head for a mistake. we all make mistakes at some stage and if we learn from them then something good comes out of the situatuion.. even if its only that we dont make the same mistake twice.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 16, 2009)

herptrader said:


> I read this in the paper (Melbourne Herald-Sun) and it sounds like he had a couple of blue tongues, a couple of shingle backs and a beardy.
> 
> 
> A gazillion dollar fine and 30+ years in jail is too good for this (bogun) guy I say - bring back the death penalty!
> ...



Especially since the bloke was only 12yrs old :lol:

(I'm justing twisting the truth a little there 8))


----------



## herptrader (Dec 16, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Especially since the bloke was only 12yrs old :lol:
> 
> (I'm justing twisting the truth a little there 8))



I thought he was only 8??


----------

